# Images of Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 Leak



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 20, 2017)

```
<p>We expect two new lenses from Tamron to be announced this week, a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/tamron-to-announce-new-superzoom-18-400mm-f3-5-6-3-vc-hld/">18-400mm f/3.5-6.3 VC HLD</a> alongside this 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2.</p>
<p>Below are some leaked images of the new Tamron.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-29984 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron_1-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron_1-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron_1-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron_1-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron_2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron_2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron_2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron_2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/tamron-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice looking lens. As I see it, Tamron has basically two ways to make photographers choose this lens over the Sigma (I don't know that price will be different enough to really be a major selling point).

1) Autofocus accuracy/speed. Tamron's recent lenses have been the best performing third party lenses I've used in terms of AF accuracy. The previous generation 24-70 VC had decent (not exceptional) accuracy, but was on the slower side. My expectation is that the Tamron will be more accurately focusing than the Sigma, but it needs to have better speed, too, as these lenses are often used for event work.

2) Weight/size. Sigma has thrown out the rule book regarding size and weight. I expect the optical performance to be excellent from the 24-70 ART, but I also expect it to be at the top of the class in terms of size and weight. Tamron needs to manage this, as there are some shooters who really care about this...particularly if they plan to travel with the lens.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 20, 2017)

Dustin,

Judging by the Sigma provided lens MTF and distortions charts, I doubt very much that the Sigma 24-70 Art lens is anything special at all. I am on the fence with this one to be honest. 



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Nice looking lens. As I see it, Tamron has basically two ways to make photographers choose this lens over the Sigma (I don't know that price will be different enough to really be a major selling point).
> 
> 1) Autofocus accuracy/speed. Tamron's recent lenses have been the best performing third party lenses I've used in terms of AF accuracy. The previous generation 24-70 VC had decent (not exceptional) accuracy, but was on the slower side. My expectation is that the Tamron will be more accurately focusing than the Sigma, but it needs to have better speed, too, as these lenses are often used for event work.
> 
> 2) Weight/size. Sigma has thrown out the rule book regarding size and weight. I expect the optical performance to be excellent from the 24-70 ART, but I also expect it to be at the top of the class in terms of size and weight. Tamron needs to manage this, as there are some shooters who really care about this...particularly if they plan to travel with the lens.


----------



## bereninga (Jun 20, 2017)

Not sure how I feel about that zoom/focus ring arrangement. Looks weird.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jun 20, 2017)

I also prefer to have the zoom ring at the back and the focus ring at the front of the lens. The focus ring should be at least 20-25 mm wide as well.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 3, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> I also prefer to have the zoom ring at the back and the focus ring at the front of the lens. The focus ring should be at least 20-25 mm wide as well.



The configuration of the zoom and focus rings is one thing that has kept me from buying a Tamron zoom lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2017)

Tamron has always seemed to me to be the third party champ in autofocus accuracy. THK is also good. Sigma has booted it over and over, I've lost count of their recalls and fixes for AF issues. All third party lens makers have at least occasional issues, thinking about the difficulties they face, its amazing how well they work.


----------

